# Taiwan flower mantis



## mantidsandgeckos (May 11, 2009)

Someone on another forum would not believe that a pic of a taiwan flower mantis I posted was really a taiwan flower mantis.He said it was a chinese mantis.I told him at was only about 4cm but he said he was not convinced...


----------



## Christian (May 11, 2009)

What is a "Taiwan flower mantis"? It could be a _Tenodera_, or an _Amantis_ or some _Creobroter_. Without a scientific name your post is useless.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 11, 2009)

i added the scientific name too...acromantis formosana


----------



## Katnapper (May 11, 2009)

Take a pic of it next to a ruler. And don't let it bother you that he thinks otherwise.... his obstinance and stupidity.


----------



## Christian (May 11, 2009)

Now you know how I'm feeling every day...


----------



## Andredesz (May 11, 2009)

I raise Acromantis formosana. If you post a picture I will tell you definitively whether it is or not. Your measurements do sound correct. Is it a nymph or an adult?

-Carol

P.S. Here is a close-up picture of an adult female Taiwan Flower Mantis:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 11, 2009)

Christian said:


> What is a "Taiwan flower mantis"? It could be a _Tenodera_, or an _Amantis_ or some _Creobroter_. Without a scientific name your post is useless.


And your reply, Christian, "your post is useless" is how shall I say, _unhӧflich_, whether you intend it to be or not. Perhaps, next time, you could simply request the binomial if you choose to answer a post?

Incidentally, many of us accept your authority as a mantis entomologist without knowing anything whatsoever about you. Are you, indeed, the celebrated Christian J. Schwarz, diplomate at the University of Wurzburg?


----------



## Christian (May 11, 2009)

You're beginning to annoy me, Phil. Don't you have anything to do except of commenting every single one of my posts? You don't like how I write, ok, don't read it. And even if you write it again and again, I am not willing to satisfy you with an introduction of myself. I was here years before you signed in, so I don't need to explain anything to you. You may regard this as arrogant, but you don't deserve better. If you are bored, watch a movie or something but please don't pollute the threads!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 11, 2009)

Damn! Another double post!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 11, 2009)

My goodness, Christian, what an outburst! You often speak on matters mantidean with a voice of final authority and indeed, expect that that authority should be respected, and in my discipline, at least, it is customary to back that authority with a statement of one's qualifications. You have declared your identity, which is a matter oif public record, by giving the name of the book which you coauthored and by citing at least one reference in Terra Typica for which you were the author. Indeed, the blurb for your book states, for anyone with rudimentary German (like mine!), your year and country of birth and your first (how touching!) experience with mantids.

That said, you seem to be a thoroughly nice and helpful young fellow who has given this forum and others, much useful information. Certainly, I generally regard your posts as authoratative. Unfortunately, like many young academics, you are seriously lacking in "people skills."

And don't feel bad about being a GS, we all went through it!  

Edit: And as a further token of my good will, I shall not respond to your next post!


----------



## revmdn (May 11, 2009)

Way to go Phil.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2009)

The pic is of the Acromantis F. it is not a chinese.


----------



## Andredesz (May 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> The pic is of the Acromantis F. it is not a chinese.


Rebecca, are you referring to the photo I posted? I know mine is a A. formosana. But the original opster hasn't posted a photo of the mantis in question, as far s I can find.

-Carol


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 12, 2009)

The pic i posted in another forum was an adult female.I know its an acromantis formosana because its only 4cm and I got it from rebecca!


----------



## superfreak (May 12, 2009)

so, whats the point of this thread?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 12, 2009)

actually, i hav no idea...


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 12, 2009)

And don't feel bad about being a GS, we all went through it!  

Edit: And as a further token of my good will, I shall not respond to your next post!

whats GS?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2009)

oh! humm, were all crazy I think!


----------



## jameslongo (May 12, 2009)

superfreak said:


> so, whats the point of this thread?


I was thinking the same thing. Where did my post go...


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 13, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Certainly, I generally regard your posts as authoratative. Unfortunately, like many young academics, you are seriously lacking in "people skills."And don't feel bad about being a GS, we all went through it!


Tea pot calling kettle black.

Phil, we have spoken via PM before and I found you to be pleasant, now take a different view of you completely. This arrogance is completely uncalled for, put down the damned thesaurus and stop pretending to be some English playright.

Christian is possibly the most friendly and accomodating person I know on here, a real gentleman. If you have forgotten, Phil, he is not using his first language on here, so maybe YOU need to think about your people skills.

Soon people that actually know what they are talking about will cease to post on this forum because of things like this, oh, it has already happened  .



Christian said:


> Now you know how I'm feeling every day...


Trust me, this is where Old English Cider kelps


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 13, 2009)

Whats GS and people skills?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2009)

Rob Byatt said:


> Tea pot calling kettle black. Phil, we have spoken via PM before and I found you to be pleasant, now take a different view of you completely. This arrogance is completely uncalled for, put down the damned thesaurus and stop pretending to be some English playright.
> 
> Christian is possibly the most friendly and accomodating person I know on here, a real gentleman. If you have forgotten, Phil, he is not using his first language on here, so maybe YOU need to think about your people skills.
> 
> ...


Wow! I have recieved PMs, Emails, even a phone call and an on-line chat commenting about this post, and I'm sure that Christian must have recieved at least an equal number of notes supportive of his position!

I think that it is very cool that you came to the defense of your friend though he seemed to do quite a good job on his own. Perhaps your primary purpose, then, was to attack me.

Let me make this brief. Christian posted a comment on this thread which dismissed what the writer had to say, in an uncivil manner, as "useless". The problem was resolved (I think!) without his help.

Since my PM box was almost full (it usually is!), I posted my request for him to be nicer to people and used the German word for "uncivil" to make it more discrete. I had also been buying a couple of books from the German Amazon site and looked up the book that he had coauthored. I wasn't able to "Look Inside" as I hoped, but was mildy interested to learn the country of his birth, his age, that he was was a graduate student in entomology at the University of Wurzburg (which I already knew from other citations) and of his first experience with mantids!

Christian, in his reply, did not deny his rudeness but suggested instead that I watch a movie and not read his posts. He seemed to be most incensed that I had mentioned his "credentials", which he seems to believe "private" (I thought that he had left the info off his profile out of laziness, like me!). I personally believe that anyone giving authoratitive replies on any subject should make clear the authority on which it is made rather than "because I say so" (like a _deus ex machina_ in old playwright terms  ). Anything freely available on the internet is public record, anyway.

I notice that you don't deny his incivility either, but excuse it on the grounds that ""English isn't his first language." Not the strongest defense, I'm afraid; "useless" is not a very difficult word in either language!

And that is really it for me on this topic. Although this post is adressed to you, Rob, my interest is in making the sitruation and my motivation clear to forum members who may have become confused, like me, by the rhetoric rather than any wish to justify myself to you.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 14, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Perhaps your primary purpose, then, was to attack me.


There is a sitcom called Everybody loves Raymond  



> I notice that you don't deny his incivility either, but excuse it on the grounds that ""English isn't his first language." Not the strongest defense, I'm afraid; "useless" is not a very difficult word in either language!


You have taken this completely the wrong way. It has nothing to do with the translation of individual words, more the way things can be interpreted by others.


----------

